# I FOUND HIM!!



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So some of you might remember that about a month ago I went to a reptile show and came home with two new snakes. One was a baby rtb and the other was a corn snake. The corn snake was special because he was sired by a snake I used to own but had to sell off when I moved to Europe. And this little guy was given to me free by the kind woman who had bred him and uses him for shows, etc. The same night I got him he disappeared because he was able to fit through the grating on the top of the cage! This was on the night of Sunday May 27th.

WELL TONIGHT I FOUND HIM!!

Here's how it happened...

My basement is 75% finished with a store room. There's a large open area and then at the back there are two doors. One to the right that leads into the store area and one straight ahead that leads into a finished home office. Knowing the path I only turned on the light for the stairs and made my way across the dark basement to the office. I go into the office, turn on the light, and start moving stuff off a chair onto the floor. Then I see something on the floor.

"Weird? What's that?"

My mind processes for a second.

"Rubber snake? Why is there a rubber snake in here?"

I have NO idea why I thought it was a fake snake. Don't ask me. There are no small kids who live in this house and no one would randomly leave one out. But whatever. For some dumb reason it's what I thought. I guess also because he was in a perfect position like a rubber snake would be. Classic S.

Then I clued in.

"OMG! OMG! MY SNAKE!! MY SNAAAAAAAKE!!"

And then since I had awoken the entire household I had to run around and share the news.

I have him locked tight in a critter keeper right now and tomorrow will grab myself something better to house him in for the time being. It looks like he shed at least once in the last month (a bit of stuck shed) and he's pretty thin but survived off of loose basement crickets and other bugs no doubt. The amazing part is he was in my room - second floor of the house - and made it to the basement! I bet he went through the vents at one point... After a couple of days of settling in I'm going to try feeding him a pinkie. He must be STARVED.

Anyway. Sorry for the ranting. I'm just so damn excited to have this snake back. I had pretty much written him off. But he's BACK!

And for all those that didn't know - his name is Junior - because of his dad formally being my snake and all.

Cheers!


----------



## cueball (May 24, 2005)

do you own cats? good thang if you dont i guess he coulda made a chew toy


----------



## ICEE (Feb 3, 2007)

Wow that is awsome how you found your snake good story


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Nope. NO CATS! Thankfully I'm allergic. Lol.


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

WOW
I thought he was a goner for sure..


----------



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

Wow! Incredible story..I'm very happy for you!
I would have felt so sad if I ever lost a snake or my lizard. But to find it again would make me so happy!


----------



## bmpower007 (Feb 11, 2005)

Woot woot finally his here man, glad you found him hahahha...Sometimes when you least expect something it pops up right infront of you...Can you post some pics I really want to see this convict


----------



## skool_uo (Jul 28, 2006)

That is amazing news. Sounds like a this snake is going to be locked up tighter then Paris Hilton







. Pics of this little bugger would be lovely. And once again awesome that you found him


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks again guys.

The first thing I did this morning when I woke up was go to his enclosure and make sure he was still there!







I'll try and get some pics of him up in the next couple of days.

For those that didn't know he's a reverse okeetee corn snake.


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

yay! congrats! i can't tell you how many neonates we lost in my old house... those suckers are TRICKY! we found at least half of them, kind of similar to your situation, they almost always ended up in the basement. i guess thats where the 'good' prey was?


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

Welcome Back Home Junior!! Congrats Mettle on finding him!!


----------



## ...Jay... (Nov 2, 2006)

SWEET!!!!














I thought after the first few days passed by, he was not gonna turn up. Its funny how the internet works, I dont know you, and yet I'm genuinely exited that you found this guy. After your 1st post about him, I made sure to check crockscorner the next couple days hoping you found him.

Now feed this guy! He doesn't need to settle, he's probably starving.

and


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Here's a quick pic I snapped of the little guy. He was hiding under his corkbark so I didn't want to disturb him too much. He's still VERY jumpy. I tried to dress it up by adding a frame of sorts, lol.






​


----------



## taylorhedrich (Mar 2, 2005)

Congrats! I can't even imagine a snake being in my house. I think I'd prance around like a little girl. Eek!

Just about how big is this snake Mettle?


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Hey's VERY tiny, Taylor. Well, compared to what I'm used to. He's just a bit thicker than a pen or pencil. Very skinny. That's in part because he was away for a month too though, I'm sure. The next pic I take I'll put something for reference in the shot.


----------



## dark FrOsT (Sep 23, 2006)

snake looks great congrats


----------



## Tinkerbelle (Oct 14, 2004)

awwww he's GORGEOUS. he looks tiny- like he's still a neonate.


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Yeah Tink - he's a wee little thing at this point. Like a worm!


----------



## xxwhookiddxx (Jan 10, 2007)

looks good . . .


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

congrats


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

So he ate for the second time now since I got him back a week and a half ago. It's funny though because he won't strike at the pinkie or anything. He actually seems scared of it. But I just leave it under a hiding place and he'll go in and maybe a minute or two later when I check it's gone. Quite weird, lol.


----------



## snakehead rock (Mar 26, 2006)

great news u found him...im rly surprised a snake that size survived a MONTH...you got a real fighter on your hands


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

He comes from good stock, from what I know. So it's no surprise! I think he lived off of bugs and stuff. I have loose crickets in my basement from feeding my bearded dragon.


----------



## Marcel_h (Feb 27, 2005)

Great thst you found him!


----------



## Mettle (Dec 29, 2003)

Thanks.


----------



## nirvanarules1 (Mar 14, 2007)

HAHA awsome man glad you found him after a month or so of owning my honduran milksnake he got out cause i left the cage unlocked and found him three days later in the bathroom under the sink wrapped around a pipe i was so happy cause i paid $150 for that snake now its been about 3 years sence then and hes doing great about 4 ft now and he was only about a foot back then


----------



## wizardslovak (Feb 17, 2007)

congrats that you found him
i just wouldn't touch snake for nothing!!! 
once i had to catch one ,back in country on survival training.My first and last time i did it.


----------



## CorGravey (Feb 13, 2007)

Wow im very glad you found him! Its a very nice looking snake!


----------



## GN121406 (Jul 28, 2007)

Congrats!!


----------

